# heyy there



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

So bullies are kind of foreign territory to me .. but I am looking into getting one maybe next year .. anyone have any advice ? breeders.? anything to help me in picking the right puppy? lol I am a blank slate when it comes to the bully ..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This section is full of history and reputable breeders in the bully world.... Take a look around and post any questions you have.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

start in the bullies 101 section , also check out the ABKC site and familiarize yourself with the different classes decide what you like whether its classic or xl or pocket ect here is the link http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ once you figure out a look that you like we can help narrow down bloodlines that you should look into and possibly get you some reputable breeders to check out. also check out the abkc site for any shows that may be near you always a good place to meet people and learn more about the breed hands on.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I have looked into the different looks , I am more into the classic looking bully , so what bloodlines would I look into for this ? lol I feel so out of place , owned APBT my whole life never a bully . I have done alot of looking around , alot of thinking and I really want one. I was going to get a Aussie , but have changed my mind and decided to go the bully route of things .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> I have looked into the different looks , I am more into the classic looking bully , so what bloodlines would I look into for this ? lol I feel so out of place , owned APBT my whole life never a bully . I have done alot of looking around , alot of thinking and I really want one. I was going to get a Aussie , but have changed my mind and decided to go the bully route of things .


Check out this show *Back to the Bullies *it is coming on right now.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I work till midnight =[ or I def would .. its only 10:28 here ..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

classic dogs I like the razors edge and greyline lines they tend to look alot more clean and not so over done as some of the other lines { not saying you cant get a classic in other lines but just my preference} best thing is to go to some ABKC shows and meet up with some people find some dogs you like the look of and chat with the owners/ breeders see what they have going on . really good to find a reputable breeder they may not have alot of litters each year but for the right dog its worth the wait, also see if they health check there dogs ofa/penn hip { you can look that up as well if you arent familiar with it there are some good threads on health testing just use the search function up top. Also figure out what you want out of the dog finding something show quality may run a bit more $$$ wise , but if wanting just a pet alot of breeders just want a good home and buying on a spay/neuter contract may save you some money. Good for you for wanting to research the breed before hand though and you gave yourself a good amount of time to do so. just read and anything you wonder about use the search function , if you cant find answers just post them and someone will help.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

the dogs that you like, go see them in person.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> the dogs that you like, go see them in person.


Yupp! Definitely see them in person.


> If you are going to spend $3000 on a dog you need to spend $300 on a plane ticket to go see them in person! -Bully the Kid


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea lol I think I found a pretty good breeder who actually lives about a hour from me . This weekend I went out and say his dogs , his kennel and a couple of dogs he had bred himself .. =] Im so excited lol to bad I still gotta wait another year=[ but it will ne worth the wait


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

which kennel is it?


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Um its in Holly Michigan .. He doesn't have a website . He called it Diesel kennel or something along that line .. i just happened to see him when I was out visiting family and took a walk around his place .. I'm still waiting for him to send me the perdigrees and stuff . Not very good at them myself but I'm sure someone on here will be able to help me out =D.. If I can figure out how to post pics ill post a Male and female that he has that I fell in love with =D


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would love to see the pics and peds when you get them. for posting pics the way I do it is download to photobucket.com and then copy and paste the 'IMG' link to here { remember to resize to the 600x or smaller or it takes the whole screen and you have to scroll to view { kinda a pain}.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> would love to see the pics and peds when you get them. for posting pics the way I do it is download to photobucket.com and then copy and paste the 'IMG' link to here { remember to resize to the 600x or smaller or it takes the whole screen and you have to scroll to view { kinda a pain}.


Yeah and then I'll have to resize the pics and that takes up space on my photobucket blah blah blah...lol 
Yupp post pics using 640 x 480 pleeeeease


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol it wont let me post them =[ I dont get it I dont use photo bucket I use photo shop


----------

